# Bean prices up?



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

Is it just me, or have bean prices really gone up this past year?

I want to say that end of last year or early this year (don't know exactly when), dried bean prices were hanging around *$1.10* to *$1.20* per pound at my local store (depending on the type of bean). I was buying them then, and I think I remember the prices correctly (just not exactly when I bought them).

Just today, they were "on sale" at that store, marked down to *$1.60* per pound.

Maybe they are just up now and will go down as part of a seasonal change I haven't picked up on yet??? I hope so.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I dont think its just you, I haven't been watching that closely but the last time I looked at bulk beans(pinto and black beans) at local stores they were $1.89(Brookshires) and $1.49(local cheapo store).

Two years ago when I started really started stocking up on dry beans I could find them just about anywhere for $.89 per pound(bulk).


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Everything is going up. One of my local grocery stores just had some types of their dried beans on for $1/LB. So I bought 10 lbs of the 16 beans mix.
At this same store they now tell you that paying $2 a can for progresso soups is a sale lol which a couple of years ago they put them on sale for .89 a can when on sale. I could go on but you get the drift.

And it's only going to get worse


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Yep, going up, just like everything else. 

Our prices here were/are like what Davarm is experiencing.

Ever try growing dried beans? Shelling them takes a lot of time, but an evening on the front porch shelling beans with your honey is a good way to pass an evening.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> Yep, going up, just like everything else.
> 
> Our prices here were/are like what Davarm is experiencing.
> 
> Ever try growing dried beans? Shelling them takes a lot of time, but an evening on the front porch shelling beans with your honey is a good way to pass an evening.


When I was a kid we'd put the dried beans, vines and all in a 30 gallon drum, pound them with a fence post then "winnow" the mix to separate out the beans.

This worked pretty well for us at the time, we would usually grow several hundred pounds of several verities of beans, I dont have the space to do that now but wish I did.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I noticed starting in 2012 that prices really started to rise. Before that it was a few cents here, a few there. Lose an ounce in this package and ounce in that package. Last year prices were jumping by 10 cents to 50 cents on most items. Then I started seeing things like, in the fall, green peppers were $3.99 EACH. The meat and seafood counter is downright scary to even look at much less purchase something from. I shop sales then watch for store stickers for half price due to expire that day meats that are on sale. Even then the price is what it was only a few years ago. I am eating a lot less meat and seafood and a lot more beans.

Back in 2008 when I got serious about prepping and joined here, my 12 packs of TP were $3.99. Go on sale for $2.99 or $3.50. Now those same packages are $7.99 regular and $6.99 on sale.

Best we can do is have a little larger garden every year and put all that produce up.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

This was brought up a few months ago and I mentioned to my daughter someone was paying over 1 dollar for a pound of beans and I had never paid 1 dollar for a pound. She asked me when was the last time I bought them and said they are high dollar now. I realized I had not bought any in a while. I kept an eye out and found 4 pound bags of pintos for 3.99 so bought only 16 pounds. Should have bought more I guess but I will share with her when the opportunity arises. Should I can all these beans? That is what I am thinking about doing when there is nothing else to can.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Davarm said:


> When I was a kid we'd put the dried beans, vines and all in a 30 gallon drum, pound them with a fence post then "winnow" the mix to separate out the beans.
> 
> This worked pretty well for us at the time, we would usually grow several hundred pounds of several verities of beans, I dont have the space to do that now but wish I did.


We'll have to keep that in mind for the future. 
We grew these rattlesnake beans (recommended on this forum by Emerald, EXCELLENT growers!). They're light brown with dark brown flecks, but on occasion they'll be reversed - dark brown with light brown flecks. It's funny how that little difference adds a little spice to an otherwise mindless chore. We all raced through, seeing who would get the next unusual bean. Reminded me of stories from the old days in New England with a certain type of corn - neighbors would come together to shuck the dried corn, which was usually yellow but every now and then there's be a red ear. When someone got a red ear, they got to kiss a sweetheart. Simple fun.  We may come back to those days again...


----------



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

I used to put green and red peppers in practically everything, now I can't even afford to buy them at all. My recipes have all changed due to prices!


----------

